
US debt visualized: Stacked in $100 bills - janektm
http://blog.paylane.com/us-debt-visualized-stacked-in-100-bills
======
reemrevnivek
This is blogspam, the linked page only contains

    
    
        Here’s a link to a visu­al­iza­tion of the United States debt.
    
        It’s showed step by step in $100 bills, you just fol­low the num­bers and… well,
        you can surely check whether your idea of “how much is one tril­lion dol­lars” was 
        cor­rect. But it doesn’t stop there.
    
    

when the actual visualization is at

<http://usdebt.kleptocracy.us/>

which has previously been submitted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2846947> \- 0 comments, 3 points, 1 week
ago

and here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2790210> \- 87 comments, 233
points, points to <http://www.wtfnoway.com/>, which redirects to the original
article.

